# Brake Cleaner for degreaser?



## powdersurfer98 (Sep 6, 2011)

Has anyone used a break cleaner to clean your chain and cassette?
Sorry if it's a stupid question. New to DIY bike maintenance. 
Thanks!


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Probably not a good idea to use brake cleaner, could be bad for any plastic or rubber parts and may take off your paint. Not sure about break cleaner though....
 (sorry, couldn't help myself after reading this thread...)


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

I use White Lightening Clean Streak. Great stuff. I believe it to be essentially the same as brake cleaner. 


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Typos and terseness are to be expected.


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

None of that toxic stuff for me, I use Finish Line Ceramic Wax, I wax after every ride, clean once a month (200/300+ trail miles) with a Park Tool brush, everything stays clean.
That stuff can't be good for your,. bearings, brakes, cables, paint, bottom bracket, chain etc.


----------



## Stealthammer (Dec 24, 2009)

Brake cleaner, although an extremely strong solvent, should not be a problem for a bicycle chain as it is formulated not to damage the plastic and rubber parts of an automobile brake system (although it will eat asphalt....) and bicyle chain contain only metallic parts anyway. I used it for year on o-ring motorcycle chains with no issue. It is however not environmentally friendly, so I would suggest something a little less toxic to plants and animals such as a plant-based, bio-degradable, and carbon neutral alternative.


----------



## crazy03 (Mar 15, 2011)

I use break cleaner all the time for chains, cassettes, chain rings and my rotors with no issues. Just make sure to take that stuff off the bike before use. The first time I cleaned my chain I took it off and put it in a tupperware bowl with the brake cleaner, let it sit for about 10 min, and when I went to pull it out I noticed that the brake cleaner started melting the plastic. Just becareful with it and don't get it on paint, plastic or rubber parts and you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

Off Topic a little, Brake cleaner is awesome for instant kill of roaches/bugs. Fumes are bad afterward but it seriously flips them over with legs kicking in about 2 seconds. Raid and stuff like that seems to take much longer!


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Its also important to realize there is two different kinds of brake cleaner. Theres chlorinated (flammable) and non-chlorinated (non flammable). The chlorinated stuff is extremely corrosive and yes, flammable, but cleans metal surfaces much better. The non-chlorinated is alot less corrosive and isnt flammable, however the downside to the non chlorinated is that it doesnt evaporate that fast. One of the reasons that brake cleaner isnt hard on rubber bits of braking systems is that its not meant to sit on them. Its meant to be sprayed on then wiped off and the leftover will evaporate. Id say a once in the blue moon cleaning with the non chlorinated stuff wouldnt hurt anything. However, since there are cleaning solvents on the market specifically for this application, theres no real reason to take a chance of ruining a part due to using the wrong cleaner. And as per my experience some water diluted simple green in a spray bottle is just about the best damn cleaner for anything.


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

For dirtier than normal quick clean ups I've experimented over the last year with using the large cans of silicon spray for the cassette. (I catch them on sale at the parts store.) I use a stray piece of cardboard as a mask for the rear brake and have a catch pan under the cluster with the bike oriented right-side-up. I spray down into the cluster only to clean out the crud. I bump the drive train around as necessary to get out any stray chunks. If my Fr Der gets real nasty I use it to clean it out too.

Silicon is a lubricant and doesn't hurt the paint or anything plastic and if there's some overspray I just wipe it off. I use it also sprayed on a rag on the downtube, BB and stays to help with post ride clean up. After cleaning my cluster I wipe down my chain to get any excess off then lightly re-lube the chain.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

Soap is a good lubricant. I like to use industrial strength Simple Green. I put the chain in a tub and put it on top of the head of my air compressor and hit ON. 

Remember to put on your favorite chain lube after the spin cycle.


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

SuperSlow35th said:


> Its also important to realize there is two different kinds of brake cleaner. Theres chlorinated (flammable) and non-chlorinated (non flammable). The chlorinated stuff is extremely corrosive and yes, flammable, but cleans metal surfaces much better. The non-chlorinated is alot less corrosive and isnt flammable, however the downside to the non chlorinated is that it doesnt evaporate that fast.


What goes into White Lightening's Clean Streak? Having I been wrong all this time in thinking that Clean Streak is essentially repackaged brake cleaner?

I use Clean Streak, btw. I've just always thought of it as being the same as brake cleaner.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

SuperSlow35th said:


> Its also important to realize there is two different kinds of brake cleaner. Theres chlorinated (flammable) and non-chlorinated (non flammable). The chlorinated stuff is extremely corrosive and yes, flammable, but cleans metal surfaces much better. The non-chlorinated is alot less corrosive and isnt flammable, however the downside to the non chlorinated is that it doesnt evaporate that fast. One of the reasons that brake cleaner isnt hard on rubber bits of braking systems is that its not meant to sit on them. Its meant to be sprayed on then wiped off and the leftover will evaporate. Id say a once in the blue moon cleaning with the non chlorinated stuff wouldnt hurt anything. However, since there are cleaning solvents on the market specifically for this application, theres no real reason to take a chance of ruining a part due to using the wrong cleaner. And as per my experience some water diluted simple green in a spray bottle is just about the best damn cleaner for anything.


Non chlorinated brake cleaner is highly flammable. It still evaporates plenty fast. I use it for cleaning chains once in a while, and it works great. It blows simple green out of the water, but you can't get it anywhere near bearings, or it will trash them with a quickness by dissolving any lubrication. I normally only use it when I've got the chain completely off the bike. I soak the chain in it for a while and wipe it off.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Interesting, ill have to grab a can of what we use at the shop, because ive tried to light that crap on fire and it wont light lol.


----------



## Surestick Malone (Jan 24, 2004)

JonathanGennick said:


> I use White Lightening Clean Streak. Great stuff. I believe it to be essentially the same as brake cleaner.


+1 - Smells the same & works the same (i.e. _way_ better than regular degreasers) as brake cleaner. 
Both are pretty harsh on some materials though, it made the plastic my Park Tool chain cleaner is made of go all cloudy and crazed.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

> Soap is a good lubricant. I like to use industrial strength Simple Green. I put the chain in a tub and put it on top of the head of my air compressor and hit ON.


Did you mean to say that soap is a good degreaser?


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

changed 'Break' to 'Brake' in title....

it was making me crazy....

that is all...


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

Kona0197 said:


> Did you mean to say that soap is a good degreaser?


No. A good soap will degrease, when it dries, it is a surprisingly good dry lubricant.


----------



## Jinxy (Aug 1, 2010)

I put chains in an old water bottle with a couple inches of mineral spirits. Soak & shake a few minutes, then fish out the chain. Let the spirits settle a few days and the gunk will settle out - pour off the top good stuff for re-use. Chains & freewheels come off my bikes for cleaning. I'd avoid brake cleaner and similar chemicals on your bike. Many will eat paint or rubber.


----------



## HalFliP (Mar 15, 2009)

*Maxima CleanUp*

This stuff can be found at most motorcycle shops. When sprayed, it comes out thick and adheres to greasy parts....wait five minutes....sprays with water. Done deal...no scrubbing. I have used it on chain, casette, ring, pedals, forkks(seals) or anywhere dirt and dust seem to collect and stick after a ride. No issues.

Spray everything(not brake rotors) with a little Maxima SC-1 after drying and just let it sit till you go ride next. Wipe it off before you load up....and your bike will look brand new everytime you show up to the trailhead.

Take care of your stuff and it will take care of you.

No, I don't work for Maxima....the stuff just works.


----------



## masterofnone (Jun 21, 2009)

I use the park tools chain cleaner with just dish soap and water. If the chain is seriously gunked up I'll add a small amount of citrus degreaser, watered down simple green works pretty good too. I've used brake cleaner in a pinch but the thought of any overspray hitting the bike makes me cringe, I would use it only if the part(s) were removed from the bike.


----------



## 11 Bravo (Mar 12, 2004)

I am kind of surprised that nobody mentioned it yet, but keep in mind that brake cleaner is is not just bad for the environment, it is bad for you too. Pretty harsh stuff. Breathing the fumes and getting it on your skin is not good for you.

I generally avoid the stuff, but it does have it's place. Particularly good on things that have friction linings and need absolutely oil free surfaces to work properly. Things like brakes and clutch surfaces for example. Someone mentioned that it is supposed to be wiped off. This is not correct. It is meant to be sprayed on the brake parts in enough volume to flush everything off and then the parts should be allowed to dry without touching them.

Brake cleaner will work very well for cleaning chains and other drivetrain parts, but I think there are better products that are not as harsh and not as much of a health concern.

One thing I actually do like WD40 for is a mild solvent. WD40 and a small brush works very well for getting oily / greasy build-up off drivetrain parts. It is very mild, wont damage paint or plastic and washes off completely with water. Let everything thoroughly dry and then lube properly. I know some people go into the sputtering high speed wobbles at just the mention of WD40 and bikes together, but I have used it as a solvent with very good results.


----------



## powdersurfer98 (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks for the input. I changed the tires on my bike and sprayed down the rear cassette with the break cleaner while the wheel was off the bike. Worked pretty well, but I'm going to switch to simple green.
Just seems like the way to go.


----------



## masterofnone (Jun 21, 2009)

powdersurfer98 said:


> I'm going to switch to simple green.
> Just seems like the way to go.


BTW I've been using watered down simple green, like 10 to 20% tops to water as a good overall bike cleaner. Spray off loose crud with the hose, spray down the entire bike with SG, let sit for 2 or 3 minutes and spray off. As long as you mix it weak and don't leave it on more than a couple minutes it won't fade cheaply anodized black parts (like black rims), but unlike "muc off" it's easy to find and works just as good. A quick wipe of bike polish or pledge after and I rarely have to break out the brushes and sponges anymore.


----------

